# Fight the Ravenous Beast of Socialism, an article of persuasion



## ooghost1oo (Oct 22, 2008)

Fight the Ravenous Beast of Socialism
A message to Libertarians, Independent Conservatives, and Objectivists
(by Eddie Patin)

21 October, 2008, two weeks before election day.

Coming very soon is one of the most important elections our country has ever seen. Important, not for what good could come out of the election if it goes one way or another, but because of the terrible things that could result if Obama is chosen. Unless we, we freedom fighters and independent minds, rally together--our beloved America will be cast into the pit of Socialism. We will lose our freedoms and wallow in the despised collectivism that has consumed and destroyed all countries it has touched.

For most of you, I probably don't have to discuss the extreme-liberal and say-anything Obama, or his thinly veiled Marxist intent. I'm sure most of you like to stand on your own feet, keep what's yours, and want the government to be as minimal as possible. Even though Obama has bought off most of the media and celebrities out there, he's made enough blunders on his campaign trail to reveal to anyone moderately intelligent that he's dishonest, saying whatever he has to to get the votes, has a past of corruption and anti-capitalist ideals, and wants the government to have unlimited control. This weekend, he actually let slip that he wants to "redistribute the wealth". And, assuming the win, his vice-president is already trying to butter us up for Obama making some "unpopular decisions" in the first six months of his term. His base is the extreme left fanatics (the enemy to free America and capitalism), and the ignorant masses that are swayed by his smooth talking, the chic of political correctness, and never bother checking the facts or thinking for themselves.

If there are any independents out there who still think Obama is a good choice, then I won't bother trying to change your mind any more than this: If you're looking for "change", just think about what exactly that "change" is. What about all of his promises for the middle class? Who is going to pay for these tax cuts and checks in the mail for the poor? Businesses. The rich. The movers and shakers and producers of the country. Do you, yourself, really want to take someone else's money? He says this system (i.e. capitalism) doesn't work, and it's time for change. A change to socialism. Marxism. Statism. The flawed system of the second-handers, the looters; a system that crushes achievers and snuffs the spirit of man. The system with no brain, but hundreds upon thousands upon millions of mouths that cry for more.

If anyone has second thoughts about Obama, there are scores of sources out there that will point out his hypocrisy, his greed for power, his desire to strip the common man of his defenses (his voice, his guns, his rights), his drive (his worth, his achievements, his American dream), and his freedom (lack of rights; government dependence). The media is no longer unbiased, so don't believe everything you hear. You CAN find truthful information on the websites and shows of conservative talk-radio hosts, such as Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, and Glenn Beck.  [Note for you objectivists: these folks ARE your allies and see eye to eye with Randians on pretty much all issues except that of religion. They believe in independence and freedom.]

So, I know most of you weren't voting for Obama anyway, and could see through his lies and 'messiah' complex to the truth beneath. However, if you vote for Bob Barr, or Alan Keyes, or Tom Stevens, or any of the other ideal independents, you are throwing your vote away and bringing Obama and Socialism closer to victory.

Many of you are tired of the two party system and the corruption, B.S., and government interest of both of them, Democrats and Republicans alike. I've seen said somewhere that "A Republican administration is slowly creeping toward fascism, while a Democratic administration is galloping." They're both bad, in different ways (the Democrats much worse, of course). It would sure be great to have an actual Libertarian president. Or an objectivist. But it's not going to happen. Ideals do not equate to reality. Not yet, anyway. The way things ought to be are rarely the way things are, and will never become the way things are--simply because they ought to. The time is not right. Not yet. Just like with Ron Paul in the primaries. It would have been great, and he had a hell of a grass-roots movement, but he didn't stand a chance.

Despite you intellectuals and you freedom lovers understanding the way things need to be for America to be great again, we are still reliant upon the votes of the masses, the mindless, the mouths and hands of the lower class that have become reliant upon the system. There will be a time when the people feel the oppression more acutely and freedom is something you can almost hold in your hand, but the time has not yet come. The time will come when our liberty is more important than our sense of security, and at that time, America as a whole will be ready for a change. (A good change.)

While there are likely things you do not like about McCain, you've got to appreciate that he believes in capitalism. He'll support a capitalist market, free speech, and he'll fight for us to keep our guns. If you vote for your own independent party, and support your ideals, you'll be giving up the war against collectivism. It might make you feel good to vote Libertarian, but that will be one less vote for McCain that could stop Obama. Maybe you don't think America should be policing the Middle East, or you're just anti-war, but if McCain's in office, you'll at least be able to speak up about it. Look at how the Obama campaign tried to shut down poor "Joe the Plumber" just for being in the wrong place at the wrong time and asking Obama a question that helped reveal his evil motives. Under a McCain administration, you can voice your objections. You can work through your community, the internet, etc., to promote your cause and try to make a difference. Under an Obama administration, you'll lose your voice.

And Obama isn't all that special. Not as far as liberal, Democratic candidates go. They all push for more government, more control, more spending, and less freedom (little by little). They're all socialists to some degree or another. However, Obama is a champion of actual Marxism. Openly, even. He is one of the most extreme, far-left, liberal Democratic candidates ever. And, with a Democratic-controlled congress and senate, as well as a supreme court that's split conservative/liberal down the middle, he is here at a very dangerous time. Dangerous for freedom. We almost lost our second amendment not too long ago, protected by only a single vote. And whoever becomes president will be nominating two new justices. With Obama as president, as well as a few more Democratics in the houses, the liberals will control everything. We won't be able to stop them from running amuck with crazy, oppressive laws, stealing what we earn, taking away our protection, our freedoms, and throwing us into Socialist USA.

You can vote for your cause, be it Libertarian, Objectivist, or whatever else, by voting AGAINST Obama. By voting against the spread of the socialist disease. And the only way to vote against Obama is to vote for McCain. Then continue trying to make a difference on the ground-level until the time is right (not now) for a Libertarian president. Otherwise, if you spread out your good, pro-capitalist, pro-freedom intentions among our various parties that support them, you'll weaken the only candidate that realistically has a chance to stand for freedom and beat the Marxist bastard.

Remember 1992, when the votes were split up between Bush, Perot, and Clinton. Bush would have won if the Libertarians voted Republican. And we wouldn't be in the bailout and sub-prime mortgage mess we are in today (which was Clinton's doing).

So please consider. If you vote for McCain because you like McCain and what he stands for--fine. But if you were intending to vote for a Libertarian, Independent Conservative, Objectivist, or other independent candidate, please stand up for your ideals and vote for McCain instead. Not because you like him, but because you're voting AGAINST Obama and the evil he brings with him. The race will come down to Obama and McCain, period. No others will come close. So voting for anyone else will weaken your intentions and weaken our defense against Marxism.

This is a fork in the road for America, that shining city on a hill. We the people. We who love our freedom, our liberty, our land of opportunity where we can become as great as we set out to be. Where we can become the best of our ability and the pinnacle of our hopes and dreams. 

The stage is set for us to follow the world into the pit of socialism, the horrors of collectivism and bleak wastelands of bleeding our lives for beggars and thugs; or, to be free to advance America and Capitalism (at least for another 4-8 years), to try to reduce government and regulations, to push our economy to thrive, and hopefully see McCain help out along the way. We can stave off this collectivist decay of our culture and society, and fight to help America stay the last bastion of freedom on the planet. We can do this by voting for McCain. If Obama wins this election, there will be nothing to stop the government from becoming a socialist state, and if that happens, we will NOT be able to retrieve our beautiful America without the use of force.

So vote against Obama. Fight the ravenous beast of Socialism. By voting for McCain.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 22, 2008)

This reads like a speech, not a written piece. I believe its message would be more persuasive, more resonant, when spoken by one with authority and conviction. There are few writing errors within it. It has a populist feel, and relies too much on cliches. It does have a nice rhythm to it.

My opinion of the substance of the article is much more critical. As propaganda, this will fail to convince anyone who isn't already a believer. It contains serious mischaracterizations and untruths, and in this day of mass media and google, these are subject to relatively summary exposure and dismissal by the populace which is sophisticated in mass media access, if not in critical thinking.

Of course, as a rational man, I find political arguments based on a hyperbole of fear to be distasteful, and I distrust them implicitly. Those who want to make me afraid are usually attempting to use me, and not in a good way, as Heidi Klum would say.

For any informed, thinking American, the arguments are just silly. Cries raising the specter of socialism ring a little hollow given Bush's radical increase in governmental spending and most recent huge investment in the failing banking industry. Any reasonable person knows Obama is not Marxist. It is the current administration which has been eroding our liberties. 

If you want to see the reception this sort of article would get, I would suggest that you review the recent letter to the editor of the local New Mexico Republican Chairman Marcia Stirman. Of course, you may not be anyone of even local consequence, in which case your opinions would appeal to a small and ignorant minority, while the majority dismisses you as a crank.

That's just my opinion, of course.


----------



## John Stillwater (Nov 10, 2008)

*Never mind.*

Well, I spent twenty minutes replying to all of this once already.  Lost everything I wrote because the forum said I wasn't logged in.  Not going through it again.  

Very disconcerting, to say the least.


----------

